# Difference between EVGA And PNY?



## Smashman206

Im getting a new video card but i came across 2 9800gtx+. One is PNY and the other is EVGA. I have no idea what that means and i would like to know whats the difference before i buy one.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3738445&csid=_21 - EVGA

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4385460&csid=_21 - PNY


----------



## bomberboysk

EVGA and PNY are both nvidia partners that retail gpu's. With the EVGA card you will have to use EVGA's support/warranty if something goes wrong, and with the PNY you would have to use PNY's. 

You can get an ECS GTS250 (GTS250 for all intents and purposes is a rebadged 9800gtx+) for $89.99 after rebate at newegg, and $109.99 before rebate(vs $119.99 before rebate on the PNY):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814134094&cm_re=GTS250-_-14-134-094-_-Product
Also, you'll want to ensure your power supply is up to par to run either of those cards.


----------



## 87dtna

The EVGA has a lifetime warranty plus has a better style cooling fan which exhausts the fan out the rear of the case.  PNY has a 3 year warranty, and a cooler which puts 1/2 the hot air in the case.


----------



## The_Other_One

87dtna said:


> ...and a cooler which puts 1/2 the hot air in the case.



Maybe it's just me, but the coolers on the two linked cards look quite similar.  Both work off the same concept and should be pretty equal...

As for the cards, they should be quite similar.  The PNY one is overclocked slightly higher.  That aside, they're probably essentially identical.  The only real difference (as mentioned above) is the warranty.


----------



## 87dtna

The_Other_One said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the coolers on the two linked cards look quite similar.  Both work off the same concept and should be pretty equal...
> .




Not at all the same.  The EVGA has the fan at the far end, it pulls in cold air and pushes ALL of the hot air out the back of the case.  The PNY has the fan in the middle, it pushes half the air out the back of the case and half the air into the case.


----------



## mihir

The above image of the PNY 9800GTX+ is from their site but the one available on newegg has the fan in the middle but the EVGA has the fan in the end


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Not at all the same.  The EVGA has the fan at the far end, it pulls in cold air and pushes ALL of the hot air out the back of the case.  The PNY has the fan in the middle, it pushes half the air out the back of the case and half the air into the case.



The PNY design is also non-reference and better, reference cooling solutions from nvidia have never been that....good...And it doesnt help that the squirrel cage blowers used on them arent as effecient as bladed fans.


----------



## daisymtc

May be MSI?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127495&cm_re=gts_250-_-14-127-495-_-Product


----------



## mihir

or go with this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161289


----------



## 87dtna

mihir said:


>



That one is WORSE, puts ALL the hot air into the case.



bomberboysk said:


> The PNY design is also non-reference and better, reference cooling solutions from nvidia have never been that....good...And it doesnt help that the squirrel cage blowers used on them arent as effecient as bladed fans.



I've never had any issues with heat and I've owned atleast six G92 core GPU's with reference coolers.  Even the 8800gts_512mb you voltmodded for me, running 1.35v at 825 core clock it maxxes out around 68c with the fan at 70%.  I'd say thats a pretty damn good cooler IMO!  And puts no hot air inside the case.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> That one is WORSE, puts ALL the hot air into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any issues with heat and I've owned atleast six G92 core GPU's with reference coolers.  Even the 8800gts_512mb you voltmodded for me, running 1.35v at 825 core clock it maxxes out around 68c with the fan at 70%.  I'd say thats a pretty damn good cooler IMO!  And puts no hot air inside the case.



Well, i mean "good" in a different sense, i know personally i don't care about noise(i run deltas on my rad lol), but many people are sensitive to noise would not like running the fans on the reference cards at 70-100% (thats one of the biggest reasons the 9800gx2's had alot of failures, people leaving them on auto and ending up cooking the cores).

@OP, EVGA cards are $99 after rebate on egg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339&cm_re=9800gtx-_-14-130-339-_-Product


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> Well, i mean "good" in a different sense, i know personally i don't care about noise(i run deltas on my rad lol), but many people are sensitive to noise would not like running the fans on the reference cards at 70-100% (thats one of the biggest reasons the 9800gx2's had alot of failures, people leaving them on auto and ending up cooking the cores).
> ]




But this is with .2v over stock!  At stock clocks and volts, I can leave the fan at a silent 50% and not even hit 60c.  Even overclocked to ~750 on stock volts, it may crack 60c on 50% fan but not by much.  Thats still very good IMO.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> But this is with .2v over stock!  At stock clocks and volts, I can leave the fan at a silent 50% and not even hit 60c.  Even overclocked to ~750 on stock volts, it may crack 60c on 50% fan but not by much.  Thats still very good IMO.



Well, let me put it this way, i was running close to 70c at 100% fan on a 9800gtx(larger cooler and larger card than the 8800gts), same G92 core, although it was folding at those temps.... gaming it didnt get that toasty.


----------



## 87dtna

My temp specs I mentioned were also folding.  2100 shaders on the Vmodded gts.

A 9800gtx is the same thing as an 8800gts_512mb.  I've never seen one run that hot.  At 100% fan, I've never had one surpass 60c even while folding even overclocked.  So just because you've had one with that experience doesn't mean that the cooler design is crap.  Like I said I've had atleast 6, probably more.  Have you ever owned a card with a center fan like that PNY?  My gtx275 co-op was that way, ran very hot BUT thats more so because it was a co-op with 2 GPU's on board.  About 75c with 100% fan.  And I've only had that one card with that style cooler, which is why I didn't mention it as an end all of all discussion.  I only mention it now because I know how much heat it threw into the case.  Bad design IMO, would way rather have a Nvidia reference even if it runs 5c hotter.
BTW, 70c is not really hot at all.  These cards can handle 100c sustained no problem.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> My temp specs I mentioned were also folding.  2100 shaders on the Vmodded gts.
> 
> A 9800gtx is the same thing as an 8800gts_512mb.  I've never seen one run that hot.  At 100% fan, I've never had one surpass 60c even while folding even overclocked.  So just because you've had one with that experience doesn't mean that the cooler design is crap.  Like I said I've had atleast 6, probably more.  Have you ever owned a card with a center fan like that PNY?  My gtx275 co-op was that way, ran very hot BUT thats more so because it was a co-op with 2 GPU's on board.  About 75c with 100% fan.  And I've only had that one card with that style cooler, which is why I didn't mention it as an end all of all discussion.  I only mention it now because I know how much heat it threw into the case.  Bad design IMO, would way rather have a Nvidia reference even if it runs 5c hotter.
> BTW, 70c is not really hot at all.  These cards can handle 100c sustained no problem.



9800gtx and 8800gts are similar cores, i know, but the card itself of a 9800gtx is longer(my gtx285 is actually a few MM shorter than my 9800gtx was). (Also, the 8800gts uses a G92-400 core while the 9800gtx uses a straight G92 core, added stuff like hybrid power and such, nothing worth mentioning though). 

I've used a few cards with center fans in builds, particularly the ECS one off of newegg as for the price its nice, with just decent case airflow(antec 300 illusion stock config) it outperformed the reference cooler on the other GTS250's ive used. (I've been through quite a few G92 cards myself, both personally as well as in builds for others).


----------



## 87dtna

ohhh thats right you had the old original style 2x 6 pin 9800gtx's.  Yeah those ran exceptionally hot for some reason.  That is not the card in question here though.

My EVGA gts250 ran around the same temps, maybe 2-3c warmer.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> ohhh thats right you had the old original style 2x 6 pin 9800gtx's.  Yeah those ran exceptionally hot for some reason.  That is not the card in question here though.
> 
> My EVGA gts250 ran around the same temps, maybe 2-3c warmer.



Yeah, i can't say too much about the 9800gtx+ reference cooler,as i've only used non reference 9800gtx+'s, and a single reference GTS250, but i was more stating as a whole i've never been impressed by nvidias reference offerings(especially on their singleslot solutions).


----------



## Smashman206

Welll i ended up getting the PNY one!!!!


----------

